# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  ¿se puede pescar con kayak en la torre de abraham?

## el flecha

soy un pescador que no sabe si se puede pescar en la torre de abraham desde kayak

----------


## embalses al 100%

> soy un pescador que no sabe si se puede pescar en la torre de abraham desde kayak



Hombre si es una torre no creo, jajajajajaja  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: .

Fuera cachondeo, no lo se, alguno de por la zona, si lo ve te lo dirá  :Confused: .

----------


## F. Lázaro

> soy un pescador que no sabe si se puede pescar en la torre de abraham desde kayak


Donde mejor te podrás informar es en la CHG, allí te podrán decir si es navegable o no y que tipos de embarcaciones están permitidas y cuales no  :Wink: 

Un saludo.

----------

